# Mytilini-Lesvos



## El Greco 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I have recently relocated to Eresos on the island of Lesvos.

Is there anyone else living nearby?


----------



## Kevan Bailey (Jan 5, 2014)

Sure is. We're in Plomari, so nearby is relative. Welcome to the island.


----------



## El Greco 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Not quite meeting for a beer distance, but good to know there are someone living in Lesvos on this site.

Rod


----------



## RichinGreece (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Rod
I'm in Molyvos, have a restaurant here for the last 15 years, welcome.
Richard


----------



## El Greco 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Richard, I stayed in Molyvos for a night when looking around the island for a property... a beautiful area. I hope to visit again when I have some visitors. If you are getting the same weather as me today then you are shut inside for the day. It has rarely stopped raining here since 6pm last night.


----------

